
Tell HN: Vodafone AU is still blocking archive.is - tempactforhn
Today I found myself unable to access archive.is on my Vodafone network, I got redirected to<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vodafone.com.au&#x2F;temporarily-unavailable<p>from<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;gcj3w<p>I don&#x27;t think they are forced by a court order on something since other ISPs here (such as Telstra) are not doing the same.<p>So, please avoid Vodafone AU if possible, they are doing nasty things on user&#x27;s   traffic.
======
PebblesHD
Quite disappointing. Optus, another Australian carrier, only very recently
reversed their similar blocks on a number of archival sites among others. When
all players are equally bad, there are very few options available to ‘vote
with your wallet’ per se. For what it’s worth I raised a number of support
tickets requesting these be unblocked, but like most large firms I’m sure
these simply fell into the ether.

------
mgliwka
Archive.is is also not available for users with 1.1.1.1 (Cloudflare DNS):
[https://jarv.is/notes/cloudflare-dns-archive-is-
blocked/](https://jarv.is/notes/cloudflare-dns-archive-is-blocked/)

Long shot: those two are related. But hijacking requests like that is a big
no-no.

------
deogeo
"This website is temporarily unavailable."

As always, corporate messaging uses vagueness as a shield - no mention of why
it is unavailable, not even if the reason is technical or legal.

~~~
tempactforhn
It's probably not technical, this can be bypassed by put the correct IP
address into the hosts file.

What's made me angry is their lack of transparency.

And what's made me even more angry (and sad) is the fact that the people in
this country aren't being angry about this. :(

------
easytiger
Isn't this related, they claim, the the Christchurch shootings?

------
Tepix
Related(?): Vodafone Egypt uses MITM on SMTP traffic to strip TLS.

~~~
londons_explore
You would be amazed how much SMTP traffic has TLS stripped by big backbone
providers...

It's time some big webmail providers stepped up their game and required
actually valid TLS certs from any provider which had previously had a valid
cert.

Today most providers will happily accept a self signed expired certificate
just fine, which totally breaks security.

------
HNLurker2
That's why I hate Vodafone besides putting 5g and getting headaches
(electromagnetic sensitivity)

~~~
ladberg
I don't think this is possible.

